# Friends of AKFF Link List



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodaye everyone, I am currently working on a text based HTML link list to replace the footer links at the bottom of the forum. Presently I see this as being accessible through a link up the top of the forum similarly to the chat, register functions ect.

At present I have two categories. The first is Kayak Fishing an includes the following;

Kayak Fishing in South East Queensland
Fishing Noosa
Kayak Fishing Sydney
San Diego Kayak Fishing
Jax Kayak Fishing
Kayak Fishing Stuff
NZ Fishing Forums Yak Fishing Forum
Yak Fishing
Kayak Sportsfishing

The second category is Fishing Tackle or Kayak Retailers

Mossops Tackle Store
Anaconda
Roaring 40s Kayaking

Does anyone have any suggestions for an addition? The stipulations are that they must link to us, offer users a discount or otherwise offer outstanding service. Does anyone know if Milan from ProCatch who looks after members so well has a website for the store. I had a look on Google but couldn't find it.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Perhaps Shark Shield Scott if AKFF is to become a reseller? Not sure whether they meet your criteria however.

JT


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Peppertown - http://www.peppertown.com.au/marine.htm


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI SCOTT NO I DO NOT HAVE A WEB SITE THANKS MILAN


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's one for you Scott.

http://www.squidoo.com/fishingski/

I found they have a link to AKFF, but havent really looked at their site yet.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

When i went to buy my first rod i went to Davo's in noosa. They where alot of help, the guy came up to me as i was looking around at rods and he asked if he could me. So he helped me pick out my rod, reel, lines and showed me on a map where the good places to fish in the noosa river were and evan showed me how to tie a couple of knots to get me started of with. They were a great help and excellent service.

I don'r know if they give discounts but it really is just a really good tackle shop, they are all really friendly. And thats where billybob has a couple of his rigged fishing kayaks on show and one of the ladies there kayak fishes offshore. So i think it would be good to add it to the list  .


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Scotty,
Why not have all the main kayak manufacturer sites as links as well. Take the top 10 yaks out of your pole and put the local agent or closed home to aus and go with that.
regards


----------

